# Terminal sur Mac OS X - transfert



## charlattend (10 Mars 2008)

Bonjour  a tous,

Je pense m'etrre trompé de section en postant precedemment, et je pense que c'est ici le groupe le plus adequat pour me repondre, alors voila ma question:

je debute un peu avec Xterm, et en fait ce qui me proccupe pour le moment c'est de transferer des fichiers qui sont sur le compte de mon ecole pour les emmener sur mon Desktop Mac.

Pour ca je pense utiliser scp, mais je ne sais pas trop quoi mettre pour l'adresse locale de mon mac.

Par ex: scp login@ssh.xxx.fr:file file     si je suis dans mon Desktop Mac.
ou        scp file adress@locale:file         si je suis sur mon compte a l'ecole


Le pb c'est qu'en faisant la 1ere solutin, j'ai peur de faire le scp directement sur la gate-ssh de l'ecole ce qui me vaudrait quelques represailles... Et pour la 2eme solution je ne connais pas mon adresse locale mac.

Donc si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer comment faire dans chacun des cas ca serait super 

De meme, ou doit on placer les fichiers de config .tcshrc, .bashrc, .zshrc, ... dans le compte mac pour qu'ils soient charges automatiquement a chaque lancement du terminal?

Merci d'avance!

-- 
Charles Menguy


----------



## Zimsora (15 Mars 2008)

Si tu n'es pas certain de l'endroit où tu vas arriver en scp, essaye de te connecter en ssh tout d'abord. Si la connexion réussie tu seras directement sur l'ordinateur, où sera copié tes données. La commande hostname devrait pouvoir t'aider.

Pour l'adresse locale, cela dépend de l'endroit où tu te connectes. Si tu es de chez toi, il s'agit de l'adresse qu'assigne ton FAI au premier équipement réseau rencontré. Si ton mac est connecté directement au modem, il s'agit donc de l'adresse du mac (IP visible avec la commande ifconfig -a). Si par contre ton mac est connecté à un routeur qui lui même est connecté à un modem ou est un modem/routeur, c'est l'adresse de ton routeur qu'il faut utiliser (IP visible dans la configuration du routeur). Il faudra dans ce deuxième  cas configurer le routeur, pour que la requête scp soit redirigée vers ton Mac.

Si ton mac est connecté sur le réseau de ton école, il s'agit de l'adresse qui est affecté (probablement automatiquement) à ton Mac. La commande ifconfig -a devrait t'aider à la connaître.

Concernant les fichiers de configuration des shells, je vais prendre l'exemple du shell bash. Les autres shells fonctionnent probablement de la même façon. Le fichier de configuration .bashrc doit être placé dans ton répertoire racine/home directory. Cela correspond au répertoire par défaut à ta connexion (un raccourci pour ce répertoire est ~).

Attention par contre ce fichier de configuration n'est pas lu par défaut lorsque tu lances le Terminal, il l'est par contre quand tu lances un xTerm (application X11). Pour l'application Terminal c'est le fichier .bash_profile qui est exécuté. Ce fichier doit également être placé dans ton répertoire racine/home directory.

Pour information la commande man bash contient toutes les explications dans la section INVOCATION. 

J'espère avoir été suffisamment compréhensible.


----------



## charlattend (20 Mars 2008)

Merci pour ces reponses, ca m'a deja bien aide!

Encore un truc pour le scp: en fait je me trouve dans la configuration suivante:
Je suis sur un des PC unix de mon ecole et je veux copier des donnees qui sont sur mon compte a l'ecole, sur mon mac qui est chez moi.
Pour faire ca, je dois faire scp qui prend en argument toout d'abord le nom du fichier que je veux transmettre, suivi de l'adresse du pc ou je veux envoyer ce fichier (ici mon mac). a ce que j'ai compris, pour l'adresse de mon mac ca doit comporter l'adresse ip que je recupere avec ifconfig -a, mais la j'ai pas mal de donnees qui s'affichent avec des labels comme lo0, gif0, stf0, ... Je recupere ou l'adresse IP, juste pour etre sur que ca soit la bonne? et toujours dans le cas ou je suis sur un pc de l'ecole, comment je fais pour faire un ifconfig -a pour voir l'adresse ip de mon mac?
Admettons que j'ai l'adresse ip de mon mac, quelle forme prend le 2eme argument de scp, je dois avoir un truc du genre:
scp toto xx.xx.xx.xx 
ou plutot
scp toto xx.xx.xx.xx@truc.machin.chose
?

Sinon une p'tite question en plus, je fais comment pour changer les couleurs de fond du terminal et de xterm ? Car le blanc par defaut est pas top pour les yeux :S

Merci d'avance!

-- 
Charles Menguy


----------



## Zimsora (20 Mars 2008)

Les labels correspondent à des interfaces réseaux réelles ou virtuelles. Sur un Mac qui n'aurait qu'un port ethernet et Airport, l'interface réseau en0 va correspondre probablement à la carte ethernet et l'interface en1 à la carte Airport. Ta configuration réseau est peut-être exotique, alors je vais faire une réponse simple (de toute manière je ne m'y connais pas suffisament pour faire un autre type de réponse). Lorsque tu es connecté à un réseau, l'une des interfaces doit avoir un statut 'active'. L'adresse IP qu'il y a à côté de la chaîne de caractère inet correspond à l'adresse IP de cette interface réseau.

Dans l'exemple ci-dessous c'est l'interface en1 qui est actif. L'adresse IP correspondant à cette interface est 192.168.2.2. 
_*en0:* flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
        ether XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX 
        media: autoselect *status: inactive*
        supported media: autoselect 10baseT/UTP <half-duplex> 10baseT/UTP <full-duplex> 10baseT/UTP <full-duplex,hw-loopback> 10baseT/UTP <full-duplex,flow-control> 100baseTX <half-duplex> 100baseTX <full-duplex> 100baseTX <full-duplex,hw-loopback> 100baseTX <full-duplex,flow-control> 1000baseT <full-duplex> 1000baseT <full-duplex,hw-loopback> 1000baseT <full-duplex,flow-control> none
*en1:* flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
        inet6 fe80::214:51ff:feee:6cf2%en1 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x5 
*inet 192.168.2.2* netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.2.255
        ether XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX 
        media: autoselect *status: active*
        supported media: autoselect_

Cette adresse étant l'adresse de l'ordinateur tel que vu par le réseau. Si l'ordinateur est connecté à un routeur cela correspond donc à une adresse sur un réseau local (non disponible depuis internet), s'il y a un modem il s'agit de l'adresse IP accessible depuis l'extérieur.

Pour effectuer la copie d'un fichier test.txt depuis un autre ordinateur du même réseau dans /Users/zimsora/test_copie.txt  il faudra taper la commande suivante : 
scp test.txt login@192.168.2.2:/Users/zimsora/test_copie.txt


----------



## daffyb (22 Mars 2008)

au fait, le logiciel fugu permet de faire du scp sans se compliquer la vie... à essayer


----------

